# Favorite Cover Songs



## dsantacruz (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll start it off:


Dancing Days- Stone Temple Pilots (Led Zeppelin)
Police and Thieves- The Clash (Junior Murvin)
Mrs. Robinson- The Lemonheads (Simon & Garfunkle)
Misty Mountain Hop- 4 Non Blondes (Led zeppelin)
Guns of Brixton- The Arcade Fire (The Clash)


----------



## waronwar (Aug 9, 2009)

candy says -velvet underground (blind melon)
Gigantic - Pixies (belle and sebastion)
Girlfriend in a coma -Smiths (mojo nixon)
After the gold rush -neil young (flaming lips)
caribou- Neil young (pixies)
Cactus- pixies (david bowie)
Just like heaven -the cure (dinosaur jr)
Happiness is a warm gun=beatles (breeders)


----------



## Keenly (Aug 9, 2009)

smoke 2 joints covered by sublime

blackened covered by between the buried and me


bicycle race and cemetary gates, and Us and Them covered by between the buried and me


down with the sickness covered by some dude with a piano (parody)


----------



## dsantacruz (Aug 9, 2009)

whoa i can't believe i never heard of the just like heaven cover, one of my favorite songs by one of my favorite bands. 
i'll have to look up the rest later

D'yer Maker- 311 (Led Zeppelin)
Ramble On- Train (Led Zeppelin)
Talk Dirty to me- Children of Bodom (Poison)
Orion- Rodrigo y Gabriela (Metallica)
Love Rollercoaster-Red Hot Chili Peppers (Ohio Players)


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Aug 11, 2009)

The harder they come originally by jimmy cliff, but Jerry Garcia does one bitchin fucking cover.


----------



## dsantacruz (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MoWQSe3txY

I am the walrus- sung by Jim Carrey


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 11, 2009)

sabbath bloddy sabbath by iron maiden 

and whiskey in the jar by metalica(ive been informed its a cover of an old country song)


----------



## dsantacruz (Aug 12, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> sabbath bloddy sabbath by iron maiden
> 
> and whiskey in the jar by metalica(ive been informed its a cover of an old country song)


I always thought it was by thin lizzy. Metallica's album Garage Inc. is all covers btw.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 12, 2009)

crazy cover by mushroomhead, blue monday cover by orgy, empty spaces cover by mushroomhead, bullets with butterfly wings cover by skinlab(which i cant seem to find anywhere anymore)


----------



## Bud Frosty (Aug 12, 2009)

*Cat Scratch Fever w/the late Dimebag Darrel playing lead and rythym guitar.*

*I'm having a brain fart on the name of the band.*


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 12, 2009)

korns cover of earache my eye......forgot to mention that one.....also, i dont mind eminems version of dream on by aerosmith


----------



## megs (Aug 12, 2009)

Bud Frosty said:


> *Cat Scratch Fever w/the late Dimebag Darrel playing lead and rythym guitar.*
> 
> *I'm having a brain fart on the name of the band.*


Pantera! I found a couple video of it on youtube and It's pretty good. They have a live clip to.


----------



## Bud Frosty (Aug 12, 2009)

megs said:


> Pantera! I found a couple video of it on youtube and It's pretty good. They have a live clip to.


*Yep. Thanx.*


----------

